# Prague Powder Cure 1?



## muddydogs (Dec 8, 2017)

I purchased a package of Prague Powder Cure 1 last year with the intent of using some which  didn't end up happening. Busted it out tonight to add to a snack stick recipe and noticed it had an expiration date of Jan 17 2017 on it. I cut the factory heat seal off today as I never opened the bag last year.

I'm not much on expiration dates for most things so I thought I would ask how long is the cure shelf stable for?

Also what's the best way to store the cure? Right now it's in the factory bag with zip lock type seal. I was thinking about either foodsavering the entire lot in the factory bag or maybe dividing the contents of the bag up in smaller lots and sealing the smaller bags with the foodsaver. When you get right down to it this 2 pounds of cure will last me many years if I can keep it that long, the bag will cure 800 pounds of meat and I only cured 10 pounds tonight.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2017)

That is new to me. I didn't know that there was an expiration date on cure #1.
I thought as long as you keep it dry it will last forever.
I keep mine in the original container with just a screw top on it.
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 9, 2017)

smokinal said:


> That is new to me. I didn't know that there was an expiration date on cure #1.
> I thought as long as you keep it dry it will last forever.
> I keep mine in the original container with just a screw top on it.
> Al



Yeah that! Looked at mine and there’s no expiration date any where to be found.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 9, 2017)

Just looked at the bag again and its a best buy date. While I looked at the cure #1 I noticed a bag of TC in the cupboard as well, upon thinking about it I figure the TC is close to 20 years old and has been setting in its original sack with the top kind of rolled closed.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 9, 2017)

Looks like you need to get busy only 790 ibs to go. :D
I don't see any dates on mine either.

Warren


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2017)

No expiration date, only a Packaged date, helpful to always use the oldest first.  I use curing brine enough so as it does not matter.  I buy them 5 lbs. at a time, enough for a year - 5 - 1lb. packages.  It is only salt and nitrite and coloring, don't think there is any expiration.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2017)

IMO.... It's a chemical that is stable unless it gets moisture in it...  It is good for years....


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2017)

I bought 5 lbs years ago.  Keep in a lock n lock. Yes from QVC.    Still cures stuffs.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2017)

Store cool, dark and dry and it will be fine for years. There are manufacturers that label Best By, Use By or Expires xx/yy/zz, knowing that it will last well past that date but want people to toss what they have and buy a new pack...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2017)

Yup same way with a lot of spices if properly stored they will last a long time they just want you to keep there market going by tossing it and replace it.

Warren


----------

